# Spring Fling at Sandy Point State Park?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

How about a HUGE get together during the Spring striper run? We can plan it when the striper season first opens and the large ones are being caught with regularity at SPSP.

This doesn't have to be a cleanup although that is our normal evolution.

...And we'll have the beach all to ourselves (No tourists!)...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A Spring Fling at Sandy Point,*

sounds good to me. We should do a clean up thoe, it will make up for the one last year. Like you said, it is our normal evolution and it is a good thing. 

Just one word to the wise. Check your fuel pump, your piercart and the electric in your room.  LOL....Chit happens!....Tightlines


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

Do you need 4wd for there? I was under the impression you needed it.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

No vehicles are allowed on the beach at Sandy Point. The beach isn't that big.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

What month will this Spring Fling be on? If it's not a long dragged out winter, this would be hot.

Hat, check your PM.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Usually before the official opening of the "First" striped bass season of the year there is a real good catch and release season - especially at the "Susky" flats in the Northern part of the bay. Once the season officially opens, SPSP has a real good showing of stripers on bloodworms. It would be during the "Official First" season that the Spring Fling would be held.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Sandcrab, keep us updated on this. I'm sure this post will get lost during the winter months.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP Spring Fling.*

Am in.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Good idea! We'll be there!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

murphman - make sure Liam brings all his lures.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well, it may have to a catch-and-release day, given that the ASMFC is calling for a 20% reduction in Va. and Md. next year. Most of the talk is about eliminating the spring season and shortening the fall.

But I like the idea. It could be a blast.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Well*

This still is a good idea even though it might be a catch and release outing. I would be in. Some really nice stripers get caught there in the spring run. Looking forward to it after the crappy year we have been having so far.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*No Joy In C&R*

If the 2004 rock season stays the same as now I'd rather have the Spring Fling during trophy season where we can keep one over 28". I think C&R is for the birds. To me part of the joy of fishing is being able to eat what I catch.

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I feel you Catman. C&R is ok sometimes but in the spring when I haven't fished for months, I wanna pull out a nice keeper for the first fresh rockfish dinner of the spring. The only exception is if I pull out a true hog, 45+ inches, then I may consider releasing it. Just too much fish for me to keep, but it would surpass my largest by a foot so who knows  .


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

If we're gonna doing the catch and release, I strongly urge all surf fisherman to use circle hooks. I'd hate to throw a dead striper back into the surf 

GF


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: No Joy In C&R*



catman said:


> *If the 2004 rock season stays the same as now I'd rather have the Spring Fling during trophy season where we can keep one over 28". I think C&R is for the birds. To me part of the joy of fishing is being able to eat what I catch.
> 
> Catman. *


Nick,

We could sked the fling after the C and R season....


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

> I think C&R is for the birds.


lol. 

To me part of the joy of fishing is ensuring tomorrow's fishery.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I rather eat the small ones 18-24" but catch and release is ok with me especally if the fish are running 32" or bigger.I just love the fight of a big Striper and release the big boy to fight another day just like I did last Spring at Matapeake.I hope I get a 30lber next year.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Joey said:


> *lol.
> 
> To me part of the joy of fishing is ensuring tomorrow's fishery.  *


Joey....I couldn't agree more that's why they should close the C&R season and not open it up until the big cows have spawned and returned south. If everyone used circle hooks or fished with artificials like you, the chance of a gut hook is almost nonexistant. But too many of these breeders are gut hooked and you know they are going to die. Even the ones that are lip hooked are too often handled improperly resulting in the removal of the protective slime that covers their body. May some day they will legislate the use of artificals only during the C&R season just like they have done with some of our trout streams. These big breeding cows have enough against them without us adding to the problem. Just my 2 cents worth.

Catman.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

I totally agree with you. I wouldn't mind seeing the C&R season closed too. I'd also like to see the minimum striper size increased a couple of inches in the Chesapeake and perhaps a change in the limit of 2 down to 1 a day.

I was reading an article written in the late 19th century the other day. The author wrote that stripers aren't migratory as they were found all up and down the coast at all times of the year. If only we could experience that...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I don't mind the two rock fish per day but I do think the size limits should be changed. They should put a limit on the max. size say 33" and up the min. to 24". This would not only protect the juvenile fish but it would assure that there will be an adequate breeding stock of larger fish. Sure, I'm still looking for that elusive 40"er but I have no intensions of keeping such a fish. Ideally the fish would be released w/o taking it out of the water. If things continue on the current path I wouldn't be surprised if another ban was imposed on harvesting rock. Again, just my 2 cents worth.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No worries mate!*

I know where those 40"ers live and will try to put you on them next weekend. However if you want that fish? You will have to be willing to go that extra mile. He's out there and Nick is stamped on his @ss........Tightlines


----------



## Deadly Dick (Nov 30, 2003)

Back to the the Spring Fling at Sandy Point. You guys like doing these clean ups all over the place which is fine and dandy but unless some of you guys look like Britney Spears, J Lo, or Lucy Liu, what is the point of getting together every three months to feel warm and fuzzy about each other? Sandy Point has a clean up crew that goes through the place on a regular basis and a huge tractor that rakes and cleans the sand on a daily basis. So let me get this straight. You want me to VOLUNTEER to PAY to get into a STATE PARK which is ALREADY PAID for with MY STATE TAXES and clean up after the state crew goes through. I just don't get it.

Now on the other hand, you could get together and have a spring fling where you have a tackle dealer (like James Tackle or anyone else) come out and show us the latest rods, reels, etc.. Some of the board members could also have seminars on their areas of expertise such as Joey (lures), Florida Fisherman and Anthony (rigs), and Ralph, Aero993, and Longranger (casting). Maybe someone else could come out with their equipment, pour sinkers, and sell them at a nominal fee to members. We could also have a "show and tell" of what we got during the winter. That makes sense and I would be all for that. 

You know what they say, seeing it in person is a lot better than sitting behind a keyboard in adult diapers while whining. Ooh, I'm getting a warm feeling. I better go and change my diaper.  

p.s. I'll bring the Depends.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*In the past two years*

we have lost to many of our shore fishing spots due to fisherman abuse. We don't do these clean ups to get a warm fuzzy feeling, we do them to show that we care!

It's not all about fishing, it's about taking care of our resources. Because let me tell you my friend, if we don't take care of them now before long they'll all be closed. When that happens you can sell your tackle to someone on the west coast, you won't need it here!....Tightlines


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

Checking DD off my Christmas card list.

If I want lessons, I'll watch OLN.
If I don't look like Brittney Spears.........well, who says I don't.
If I want to C & R with catman around, I will. 
If I want to get together just to watch Hat's bad karma, I will.

It's called commaradery or something like that. And it's called food, friends, fishing and if fees is part of it, then so be it. Pier and Surf rules.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey girlfriend,*

You caught me on a bad day, lifes good! ....Tightlines

Deadly Dick: We don't pay a fee to do these clean ups. They are organized with the park sevice for that day and all fee's are waved....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well DD did have some decent suggestions, even though he went at it completely wrong. Those would be good additions to our cleanups and I probably see that kind of stuff happening in the future. But right now we are just in the crawl phases. Like Hat said even though they have all those cleanup procedures in place, by us just showing up with the intention to help out goes a long way with DNR. TightLines!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey D^2 (d-squared), one post, and if I do say, not a good start. Who's to say that SPSP won't continue to "charge a fee", yet it be for swimming and sunbathing only. We fishermen and fisherwomen (heretofore, known as "fisherpeople") have to show that we do care about the places that permit us to fish. I pay a $70 fee for the right(?) to drive on the beach at a National Park (AI) when I being a citizen have ownership, technichally. On top of that, I pay another $20 a season to be able to USE my $70 beach permit, and when I go, I "VOLUNTARILY" pick up some trash that may happen to be in the area I am fishing. And finally, I willingly and happily "PAY" for my place to fish, relax and ponder, life seemingless, meanings. It is alot cheaper than a shrink (no offense to any out there who practice).

Until you volunteer for one of these, and see what it is about, don't cast stones. We do teach each other, we share ideas and techniques, but most importantly, we share each others friendships, and if it does happen to mean we pay the fee for the park entrance to be able to meet up with each other, it is a small price to pay. Try it, you may like it (almost guarantee that you will), and for your $$$$, you might even make a few new friends, willing to share fishing ideas, and some of life's insights.

My two cents, now back to our regularly scheduled programming.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey DD, why the empty profile?

Catman.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Guy's Deadly Dick sounds like he is one of those people you are cleaning up after. The D&R guys arn't getting paid to clean up after him. Maybe he needs to take his Mother along to pick up behind him!!!!! Why should any group have to clean up after anyone else????????????????? Take responsibility for your own trash and the waterways will be perpetually clean and our grandchildren will reap the rewards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DD get off your fat computer and do something constructive!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Clyde, I'll go the extra mile, you lead the way.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think that the guy under the bridge we call Jeffster?Any way He is the guy under the bridge.Can somone tell this guy to screw off before I stick my foot where the sun don't shine.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

AND,WE DON"T NEED YOUR SUGGESTIONS NEITHER!PLEASE GET A LIFE AND STOP MESSING UP PEOPLES GOOD TIME!


----------



## Deadly Dick (Nov 30, 2003)

Catman, went back and filled out my profile. 

Old Salt, I hump out whatever trach I bring in to the park. I believe in being personally responsible for the environment whenever I am out in it. I wish everyone was. I never resorted to name calling or attacking anyone. I was just stating fact.

Happy Pappy, I guess some people are too thin-skinned to handle criticism from someone outside of their elite cliche. Life is too short to get my Depends in a bunch over what I read on the board.

To be honest, DNR does not care whether or not any organization volunteers cleans up Sandy Point. If they had their way, they would shut down the park tomorrow except for the boat ramp because it is too much of a hassle to deal with the people that come in there and mess up the park of which Pier and Surf members make up less than 5%. 

The bottom line is that with all of the expertise and knowledge on this board, I thought the members would be generous enough to share their skills with those not so fortunate but I guess I'm wrong.

p.s. I'm not Jeffster.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

> I thought the members would be generous enough to share their skills with those not so fortunate but I guess I'm wrong.


Your thought is right but your guess is wrong.  Plenty of information here and many anglers more than willing to help spread the knowledge. Just some of them are tight lipped when it comes to hot spots.  Anyway...welcome to the board!  



"Don't show knowledge - share knowledge." - Lefty Kreh


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Deadly Dick,*

For someone who just registered today you sure have peoples names and skills down to a tee. For your info the DNR thanks us for every clean up we do in writing. It has given P&S and it's membership a good name with the DNR in Annapollis, southern Maryland and Delaware. Until you take the time to walk a mile in my shoes and organize one of these functions or at least attend one. I would not comment to much on what you know nothing about.

QUOTE: _Originally posted by Deadly Dick _
*
Now on the other hand, you could get together and have a spring fling where you have a tackle dealer (like James Tackle or anyone else) come out and show us the latest rods, reels, etc.. Some of the board members could also have seminars on their areas of expertise such as Joey (lures), Florida Fisherman and Anthony (rigs), and Ralph, Aero993, and Longranger (casting). Maybe someone else could come out with their equipment, pour sinkers, and sell them at a nominal fee to members. We could also have a "show and tell" of what we got during the winter. That makes sense and I would be all for that.*

Personally it sounds to me like you would have us put together your own personal Tackle Show. Your statments are unfounded and uncalled for. People on this forum help with answers, knowledge and skills everyday. With that said I have idea that will make us all feel better.

*I nominate Deadly Dick* to take control of and organize our first annual P&S tackle show & members help workshop. Do I have a second on the motion?

I agree with you 100% DD it would be a great time and I would be the first one waiting to attend your event. Will it be this spring? Give me a place and time, I'll be there my friend, welcome to the board....Tightlines, Hat80


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

DD...First off welcome to the forum, you've already been noticed. Heck, I was on the forum for almost a year before anyone knew who I was. I think you may have the wrong impression as to what we are about. We're about helping each other out whether it be fishing related or not. There's a lot that goes on behind the scene that nobody ever hears about but the bottom line is that it's about friendship. The clean up part of our get togethers is incidental, we're there to enjoy each other's company. Although the larger get togethers only happen every three months or so, many of us fish together on almost a weekly basis. You're probably right about the DNR as a whole not caring about our efforts but we do and I know that the individual DNR officers appreciate what we do. So again, welcome to the forum and I look forward to fishing with you in the spring.

BTW, I don't know about the rest of you folks but I need that 
Warm - Fuzzy feeling sometimes. 

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Deadly Dick said:


> *... Sandy Point has a clean up crew that goes through the place on a regular basis and a huge tractor that rakes and cleans the sand on a daily basis.
> 
> ...So let me get this straight. You want me to VOLUNTEER to PAY to get into a STATE PARK which is ALREADY PAID for with MY STATE TAXES and clean up after the state crew goes through. I just don't get it.
> 
> ...where you have a tackle dealer (like James Tackle or anyone else) come out and show us the latest rods, reels, etc.. *


1. Not all volunteers end up cleaning the beach. Our last attempt (cancelled by park rangers due to rain) at a get together at SPSP for a cleanup was not a beach cleanup but a parking lot painting of curb markers. Lots of volunteer work at SPSP ALL over the park besides a beach cleanup.

2. Volunteers do not pay for park entrance. Last time they gave me a special gate code for all P and S personnel to enter the park for free.

3. Promote advertising? Nah...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Deadly Dick said:


> *..The bottom line is that with all of the expertise and knowledge on this board, I thought the members would be generous enough to share their skills with those not so fortunate but I guess I'm wrong. *


I think you need to come and fish with us before making a statement like that. Everyone I know on this board is always willing to help. 

Now - What can I help you with??


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

OK...OK

Now that I have read all this DD bashing....

What is the deal on the spring fling, I cant wait!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

D2- 

Not a good way to join a forum!

Should've asked a question about a rig or what type of bait to use or where people are fishing this weekend?

If you don't like what P&S stands for, you can always join someother board. Since joining this board I've learned so much from its members about pier and surf fishing and other things that would make you feel Warm - Fuzzy.

The members of P&S would just about do anything for you, all you got to do is ask nicely.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Not for nothing, folks, but I'd guess that if Matt did an IP comparison he'd find out that our "new" friend DD is probably an "old" friend using a new ID to stir the pot...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

How do you know all this and Where is your info from?And who you calling thin skin.I have no tolerance for narrow minded points of veiws and non truthfull critiizium.Dedly Dick has no idea what hes talking about.I have orginized one of these clean ups but atleast somone reconizes our help.We learn from talking to one another not from siminars.Even if you stated facts like this on other board you will get the same reponces as you would here.Even Cafe locale would give you the same reponces!I bet ya! :barf:.And, this probily is Jeffster?I can see this BS from a mile away.Mr know everthing but can't prove a damn thing!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Questions for DD*

Ok where did you attend school?

What degre did you get?


Why did you become a biologist ha?


How did you come up? with you info for how many people are on Pier and Surf .com?


Why do you think Sandy Point will close down fishing for us?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey DD, I see you've elected not to receive any PM's. What's the deal? How do you know what kind of folks we are if you won't talk to us?

Catman.:


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Pappy I don't always agree with what you have to say but I have your back on this one.


----------



## Deadly Dick (Nov 30, 2003)

To Joey, Catman, and Hat80, thanks for welcoming me to the board. 

Catman, I respect and appreciate your honest and straight forward answer.

Hat80, I would love to be able to facilitate such an event but due to my work schedule, that is a busy time of year for me and I will probably be travelling for work throughout much of the spring. What I will do is donate a NIB Jarvis Walker GX 7000 spinning reel with a spool of line that you can raffle off at the event on the condition that you donate the proceeds to the YMCA Summer Camp for Kids at Sandy Point State Park on behalf of Pier and Surf. It is one of two camps they have every year. The other camp is for a private organization.

I don't need a personal tackle show. I have more equipment in my spare bedroom than you will ever know from Ande to Zziplex. The problem is that my schedule prevents me from fishing as often as I would like to.

Sandcrab, I'm not promoting advertising. I just thought that everyone would be interested in seeing what is new in tackle for 2004. I have no vested interest in selling or buying tackle. I just like to see what is new.

Happy Pappy, somehow I missed the part on the registration about submitting my credentials to the Pier and Surf Credential Review Committee. If Sandflea requires it and he lets me know, I will happily submit it to him. Not that it is any of your business but I went to two universities in Florida between 1976 and 1984. I got my bachelor's at one and my doctorate at another. The first one had an Ibis for the school mascot and the other one had a large toothy reptile. I never said that I knew how many people were on P&S and I never said that they were going to close down fishing at Sandy Point. I just said that they had considered it because of problems they were having. Hope I answered all of your questions.

p.s. Happy Pappy, maybe sometime we can sit down and you can listen to me wax poetic about Uric acid metabolism in cockroaches and how one day it may be applied to treat gout.I wrote my senior thesis on that and still is as spellbinding today as it was all those years ago!! Yeah right!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

DD,

Most if not all of us have busy schedules, that's why any reason (clean up cook out and fishing included, and if it cost a couple of $$, the price to live), lets us out of this world's "rat race". See, it AIn't all about fishing, it's about friendships, forgetting the stress sometimes life places upon us, and if I could, may not fish 24/7, but dang if I wouldn't (and couldn't) practically live on AI (as long as I could stay awake, dang burned Rangers).

This here is a different place, see Smores "Peer" thread on the Open Forum, I still haven't figured out this place (or what the "Blue Lodge" is), but they did let a guy like me who is into the "aloneness of surf-fishing AI" into the group, which has let me realize, it AIn't all about fishing, but friends (who, if you let, will teach, show and be there), just 'cause.

See, I am really realizing (especially on the MD/DE) board, yes we are fisherpeople, but we are somehow a family, that has it's arms open, for anyone who wants to be a part of it.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok,Ok;but you also mentioned somthing about volenters paying to get into the clean up.Whats all that about?Maybe you should think about what you say before you open your mouth.Why did you mention about 5 percent of P&Sers make up the community if you didn't know?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Enough already...*

Again, volunteers do not have to pay to get into the park. If the event is authorized through the park, they will give us a special, one day code to use to enable volunteer personnel to enter the park without paying...

Shaggy - I know the AI guys are taking real good care of you - especially those that are catching those 37" blues right now! They really helped me out and made a IRI fisherman out of me!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was refering to the Special Clean Up/Tackle Show DD mentioned but I see he clered that up atleast a little.Hey SandFlea,can you help us sort out the mess thats being made here.DD, I can be your buddy but your monopolizing our good time.But,if you insist you can promote our next event .I agre Hat 80. Welcome Aboard Deadly Dick.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Are we getting ready to fish yet?*

Anyone come up with some good starting dates?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I know that LongRanger has an event there April 3, 2004. 

Summaries of Maryland Fishing Rules

Bass, Striped (Bay) 

Apr 17, 2004 - May 15, 2004

28" 1/person/day


May 16, 2004 - Dec. 15, 2004

18"-28"

2 @ 18"- 28" OR
1 @ 18" - 28" and 1 larger than 28"/person/day.

*

The question is do we want to keep 1 or 2 fish or just do a C/R.

I would rather keep one and enjoy everyone stories and company.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

DD, they might clean up with the tractor/rake but it doesn't get the trash down by the water, I was there last year at the point and was picking up peices of plastic,bottle tops,cans and trash bags from the water line, no one bothers to look around the waters edge, it's not only around the grounds and beach area but the water too. TRIGGER


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I already took off of work to fish there*

April 19, 20 (monday and tuesday).
So, if anyone cares to join me...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Bulltwinkle!*

Your wife won't let you take off work....


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Here we go again!!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

It even sound like spring is on the way on the board......


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Pick a Date*

Pick a date and I'll will definately try to be there.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Yes, a heads up date would be nice. Need to start inspecting the gear


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP Date*

If we make it during the week, less people.

Can't be the 19 it's my anniversary, number 19 and if I want to number 20, well you married men know the rest.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll pass on this one.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

?????????????????


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*The &#[email protected]^ is gone;who hoo!*

I see our buddy Deadly Dick is not with us anymore Well,Why don't we have this event on a Sunday but maybe I might be there if it is on a Staurday.


----------



## Deadly Dick (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey BigJeff823,
Sorry to disappoint you but I am still here. I've just been really busy with work. Hope to get out soon. Heard the yellow perch have started biting down at Wayson's Corner. And maybe the rockfish will be around for the Spring Fling.
Tight Lines,
Deadly Dick


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*ROTFLMAO*

Welcome back Deadly Dick. I hope you still want to come out and support our cleanups, even if we haven't added some of the things you suggested so far.  Tight Lines!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I can't belive DD is still with us are you getting ready to set this thing up.Like Hat 80;I'm with you man


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Deadly Dick and Big Jeff*

two guys with size inferiority complex?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

For everyone looking for some good news, here it is: they're coming.

The netters should be getting them soon, but they usually don't begin feeding until the water 
hits the lower to mid-40's. I imagine the second week of March will produce the first fish at Matapeake or SPSP if it doesn't stay too cold.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Striper Coming our way*

Where would you find them first then?

SPSP?

AI?

PLO?


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Here are some things for your consideration regarding the SPSP Spring Fling.

A) Monday, March 15, starts the Catch and Release season. 
The Saturdays available in March are the 20th and 27th.

1) maybe it's too cold for some of us to fish during March 
2) or maybe the Rock aren't really running at SPSP yet 
(this may be irrelevant - because our experienced 
members will know if the Rock are likely to be there) 
3) or maybe the consensus of the group is to have the Spring 
Fling when you can keep a 28"er. 

B) Sat., April 3, seems to be out due to LongRanger's event.

C) Sat., April 10 is one week before Rock keeper season.

D) Sat., April 17 starts the Rock keeper season. 
1) On this particular Saturday it may be overwhelmingly 
crowded due to the combination of P&Sers + other fishermen.

E) Sat., April 24 is one week after Rock keeper season.

Based on the above, to me, it seems to boil down to three things:
a) cold weather
b) what dates are the Rock most likely to be there (possibly 
irrelevant)?
c) do we want to keep fish or is Catch and Release ok?

As for me, I don't mind the cold or the Catch and Release. Since I am not participating in LongRanger's event, I don't want to fish and interfere with them. Lastly April 17 may be too crowded for me. 

So that leaves me with:
1) Catch and Release Sats. - March 20th, 27th and April 10th. 
2) Week2 Keeper Sat. - April 24th

However I will go with the group consensus. I just want to go!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

For those of you who have fished SPSP during the first day/weekend of opening season, how crowded does this place get? I keep hearing that it does but I'm not sure how crowded it can get. SPSP is a rather large place with lots of beach to fish. It wouldn't get to the point where it's shoulder to shoulder fishing right? And I'm sure it can't be as crowded as say the 4th of July.


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

*I am in*

I will be joining you all to the sandy point trip when the big stripers come to town hope to see you all there... 

StrikeR


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Wrong Way, 

Sandy Point is a not a very large beach. At 
first I started to say that space might be an
issue, but then I thought about it, and we 
should be OK space wise.


----------

